# DOW International Medical College - Application Questions



## Rising (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a few questions about the foreign application process for DIMC:

1) Do I turn in the Admission Fee ($600) along with my application form or do I only turn in the form and wait until I'm accepted to pay the fee?

2) After receiving acceptance, how long do I have until tuition is due?


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

This is what I did:
1) sent the documents and application via email
2) received an eligibility acceptance letter from dimc 
3) sent email saying I will join dimc
4) sent tuition money, admission fees, and hostel fees in one transaction.
5) the other fees could be given on spot when you reach there.

*dont send anything until you receive the eligibility acceptance letter*

Are you applying through SATII or IBCC?

also you better hurry up!


----------



## Rising (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for the information and I was wondering how long it will take for them to reply back after I send the documents via email?

I plan on applying through SAT II scores.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

You can receive an email within 24 hours or up to few days


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard there are overseas seats as well in DIMC. 
Is the deadline over to sumbit IBCC scores or not?
What are the procedures for the admission?
Any fast reply will be appreciated.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

DIMC is a medical college FOR overseas students. The first day of class starts on December 30th, so you better hurry up.


----------



## Rising (Oct 29, 2013)

Iamabcd, I have two more questions to ask you:

1) Did you get accepted through your SAT II scores or IBCC?

2) Do you have any idea what would be a good SAT II score that would get accepted?

By the way, I am still waiting for a response from them.


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Rising said:


> Iamabcd, I have two more questions to ask you:
> 
> 1) Did you get accepted through your SAT II scores or IBCC?
> 
> ...


You need atleast 550 SAT score to get in. Your admission will be on first come first get basis so your scores wont be compared with the other students.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I got accepted thorough SAT II. As long as you have 550 you are in. I've sent them an email yesterday and too haven't received a reply. Just wait...I guess


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

I know this is a really a stupid question but I don't know how to fill the form before sending them as an email.
I downloaded the form from the website but it is non editable!
And there seems to be no address on their website to send them after printing the form.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Did you receive an email back? Fill the form by hand and scan it and email it to DIMC.


----------



## Wahab Shabbir (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh thanks.
Yeah they said fll the form ASAP


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

So till when is the last date,not applying there just curious and is the seat for overseas less costly compared to private.


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

tamoor said:


> So till when is the last date,not applying there just curious and is the seat for overseas less costly compared to private.


You can apply till mid of november. And no the seat for overseas isnt less costly as compared to private. Its 18000 USD.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Rayya23 said:


> You can apply till mid of november. And no the seat for overseas isnt less costly as compared to private. Its 18000 USD.


Are you sure?What is your source?I read from dow site i think the cost is 10000 dollars for 2 years mbbs which is cheap.


----------



## Rayya23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I will be going to dimc this year and the brochure is on the site which mentions the fees. Also i have talked to the admission cell.

- - - Updated - - -

And there is also 5% tax on the total fees that will be paid.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello All, 
So I calculated the first year cost of attendance $18000+$1200+$600+$300+(5% tax=$1005) $21105 for the first year. This total of $21105 includes yearly tuition fees, hostel fees, admissions fees, caution money and health insurance. How much extra budget should a student have to cover for any other personal daily living expenditures? How much extra is it going to cost for hostel mess facilities? Other possible expenditure like textbooks etc., pocket money per month for a student?
Thanks.


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

Dr plasma what city are you from? 
Books are cheap. You can easily find a book around 10-30 dollars. I would say one can comfortably live with 300$ allowance per month. You'll be spending most of your money on food.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Iam for the reply. How much is hostel fees for the mess facilities per year?


----------



## Iamabcd (Jun 2, 2013)

I've heard that there is no fees for mess, you just pay when you want to eat. I assume it's pretty cheap. Also, are you a boy or girl? Just curious...I need a roommate.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. I can't be your roommate since I'm not going to DIMC for Dec 2013. Wish you good luck!


----------



## acepective1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey guys....
Hope everyone is well and all geared up for the start of their Medical degree at Dow. I got accepted through IBCC Equivalence and I'm coming from Toronto, I look forward to seeing you people. I wanted to get some information about student visa permit / NICOP. Is there a way I can apply for/get a Pakistani student visa on a Canadian Passport. I have a NICOP but it has an error as such that one letter of my name is misspelled and differs from the name on my Canadian passport. I was thinking when I get to immigration at Karachi airport they might not let me in because of a spelling error on my NICOP. Anyone have a suggestion ?


----------

